# Memphis in May



## allie (Dec 30, 2005)

Do any of you compete at this cookoff?  Les has been several times in the past and we have talked about going down as a family just as spectators.  He is always talking about when the English group went there and bbqed hedgehog.  PETA went nuts because they had to kill it there just before cooking.  Were any of you there that year?


----------



## john pen (Jan 2, 2006)

We've also talked about making a trip down just to watch....Alway's up for a road trip !!


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 2, 2006)

I cooked MIM in 01, we did 5 hogs plus all the other side catgorys. 
The bill was about $25000 by the time we finished. 
Took second in Peoples Choice (pork butt), Chris Lilly took first.
We had a third in chicken and David Klose running the Margrita Machine.

Don't recommend doing 5 hogs lot of things can happen during that adventure.

Everyone should make the trip at least once to see that party.

Jim


----------



## bbqpits (Feb 9, 2006)

*memphis in may 2006*

I have cooked with several teams thru the years at MIM.
Each cookoff around the country has it's own flavor, & MIM
is a Hoot. Rains w/wind alot sometimes, so carry a heavy coat & raincoat.

Klose Pits will be w/Silky Sullivan Bars & Restaurants this year, which is the first booth as you go in the entrance. Come on by for a visit. I'll be getting there Wednesday to deliver my new mobile for Silky to use, & it's a gas. Come on by. Dave Klose cell phone there 1-713-818-2263 if ya get lost. See ya there. 
Here's a link to bling bling. just copy & paste
http://www.bbqpits.com/new_models_comin ... roject.htm


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: memphis in may 2006*



			
				bbqpits said:
			
		

> I have cooked with several teams thru the years at MIM.
> Each cookoff around the country has it's own flavor, & MIM
> is a Hoot. Rains w/wind alot sometimes, so carry a heavy coat & raincoat.
> 
> ...



Damn thats a pretty pit David.  

Good to see you on this board.  It's been a while. 

Jack W.
Charleston, SC


----------



## WalterSC (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: memphis in may 2006*

Sweet rig there Dave , I did Memphis in May 3 times with the former team Carolina Swiners, and you are right about rain and wind. And our bill got upo there around 20,000 as well fior the whoile thing but it was worth it. I have heard they will let folks come in and cook with teams is that true now??


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 11, 2006)

I think two great road trips would be MIM and the Jack Daniels Competition in Lynchburg, TN., of course you'd need a place to recuperate for a while, but they'd be good times.


----------

